
Wikileaks live again. Resolves DNS, moves to Switzerland - zeedotme
http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/12/03/wikileaks-resolves-dns-moves-to-switzerland/
======
Yaggo
Just FYI, there seems to be several wikileaks.* domain names mirroring or
redirecting to the main site, e.g. wikileaks.eu, wikileaks.fi, wikileaks.de,
wikileaks.fr, wikileaks.dk.

This is good example why ICANN (or non-national top-level domains generically)
should not be under control of a single country.

